# Another Christmas fishing story



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Well here is my Christmas fishing story. 
Once upon a time(Dec 23) me and dcuban1 aka Alex, set off on a long journey deep in the everglades. The weather was mild and the wind was nowhere to be found. We splashed the sleigh (Raptor) in the warm waters of Flamingo. After some preparation we were off, gliding across the smooth expanse. Watching the birds for sign, and looking towards the horizon for tailing gold. After landing at our first spot, the activity was intense. And then just as my gold spoon hit the water, a great explosion and the drag began to sing. It's a Snook I exclaimed, then after a well fought fight. He came to the boat for for some Christmas cheers.

 









Then soon after we started finding Redfish. One after another came in the boat, left side right side, double hook ups.

 









Then after numerous shots at Black drum and landing several trout in the 20 to 24 inch range. I thought how can we make this a better Christmas than it has already been. So I brought out the 7wt and Christmas will never be the same again.

 









We ended the day with 12 Reds, numerous trout and the two Snook. One one spoon 29" and one on fly 30".And to all a very Merry Christmas. And a Happy New Year  [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice snook on the fly you got there. Good job


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds like a new Christmas tradition! Good work, boys!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Some nice fish. Good job. Did Alex catch anything?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Some nice fish. Good job. Did Alex catch anything?


Come on, now. If you know Alex, you know he doesn't catch fish. Lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

> > Some nice fish. Good job. Did Alex catch anything?
> 
> 
> Come on, now. If you know Alex, you know he doesn't catch fish. Lol


 ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> > > Some nice fish. Good job. Did Alex catch anything?
> >
> >
> > Come on, now. If you know Alex, you know he doesn't catch fish. Lol
> ...


i just pole and tie flys....catching fish is overrated!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice pics!!


----------

